# Pedalgewinde mit kugellagerfett schmieren?



## 55555 (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Kann ich das Gewinde von meinen neuen Pedalen mit kugellagerfett schmieren?
Oder muss ich dafür extra spezielles Fett kaufen?

Danke schon im vorraus 
MfG
55555


----------



## Toolkid (25. Mai 2013)

Das Gewinde muss nicht geschmiert werden, sondern benötigt lediglich einen Klecks Anti-seize-Paste, so dass man es leichter wieder lösen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (25. Mai 2013)

Irgendein Fett drauf, fertig. Wenn du so eine "Anti-Seize" Paste zufällig rumliegen hast, dann druff damit, aber extra welche kaufen würde ich nicht.


----------



## 55555 (25. Mai 2013)

Ok danke
Also geht kugellagerfett


----------



## garbel (25. Mai 2013)

55555 schrieb:


> Ok danke
> Also geht kugellagerfett



Ich hab die letzten 20 Jahre meine Pedalgewinde immer mit dem Zeug geschmiert, was gerade in Reichweite war. Bis jetzt hat das immer funktioniert...0 Gewindeschäden an Pedalen und Kurbeln.


----------



## 55555 (25. Mai 2013)

Ok danke dir


----------



## whitewater (25. Mai 2013)

Um Gottes Willen
Jedes Gewinde und jede Klemmung am Rad will unbedingt mit dem eigenen Namen korrekt angeredet werden und braucht entsprechend ihre persönliche Pflege, die ebenso unbedingt im persönlich mit Namen beschrifteten eigenen Töpfchen im Regal zu stehen hat. Bei mehreren Rädern natürlich jeweils eigene! Sonst sind die beleidigt und fressen sich fest, drehen sich selbsttätig los oder brechen aus.
(Ironie aus)
Schlampsäcke haben genau 4 Fläschchen/Döschen im Keller:
-Irgendein Fett (z.B. sonnen Topf von dem weissen Galli, oder das schicke neon-grüne Shimano Lagerfett).
-irgendein Öl (wenns biologisch abbaubar sein soll, und nicht so stinken wie Motoröl, geht  Rohloff Kettenöl ganz gut)
-Montagepaste für Klemmungen wie z.B. Vorbau auf Lenker, vor allem, wenns Carbon ist (bei der Sattelstützenklemmung und Alu nur verwenden, wenns nicht von alleine hält).
-Schraubensicherung mittelfest. Nein, nicht für die Speichennippel!

Wer Laufräder baut, hat noch Leinöl aus dem Bioladen.


----------



## garbel (25. Mai 2013)

Man sollte aus der ganzen Ölerei und Fetterei am Bike keine Wissenschaft machen.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Mai 2013)

Schraubensicherung für die Speichennippel ausschließen aber Leinöl vorschlagen. tztztz 


Zum Thema ÖL: Für Kettensägen gibts im Baumarkt 1a Bioöl, klebt und zieht Dreck wie original Rohloff nur ist der Literpreis fast ne Größenordnung kleiner.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Mai 2013)

whitewater schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wer Laufräder baut, hat noch Leinöl aus dem Bioladen.


...und zwar die Reste, welche beim Essen keinen Platz mehr im Magen gefunden haben...

Ich verwende beim Pedalgewinde Graphitpaste, weil ich die gerade da habe.


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Mai 2013)

Ich behandle alle Gewinde mit Speiseöl: Öko Schraubenkleber medium, erst testen- dann meggern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (25. Mai 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> Man sollte aus der ganzen Ölerei und Fetterei am Bike keine Wissenschaft machen.



schweineschmalz in den 1200-fuchs & gutisss!


----------



## el martn (25. Mai 2013)

whitewater schrieb:


> Schlampsäcke haben genau 4 Fläschchen/Döschen im Keller:
> -Irgendein Fett (z.B. sonnen Topf von dem weissen Galli, oder das schicke neon-grüne Shimano Lagerfett).
> -irgendein Öl (wenns biologisch abbaubar sein soll, und nicht so stinken wie Motoröl, geht  Rohloff Kettenöl ganz gut)
> -Montagepaste für Klemmungen wie z.B. Vorbau auf Lenker, vor allem, wenns Carbon ist (bei der Sattelstützenklemmung und Alu nur verwenden, wenns nicht von alleine hält).
> ...




...und neben der Badewanne eine Tube Handwaschpaste!

el. martn


----------



## bike_security (3. Juni 2013)

55555 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann ich das Gewinde von meinen neuen Pedalen mit kugellagerfett schmieren?
> Oder muss ich dafür extra spezielles Fett kaufen?
> 
> ...



*Rat hin und Rat her!*
Bei allen Gewinden gilt das A und O= einfetten.

1) Nur in speziellen Fällen wird davon abgeraten!

Warum? Weil man nur so die erforderlichen Schraubendrehmomente
exakt einhalten kann. Dies sollte bei einem neuen Wechsel von 
Pedalen auch so gemacht werden. Zudem kann an einer Schraube 
ohne Einfettung -an der Unterseite des Schraubenkopfes- ein 
erhöhtes Reibmoment auftreten, und einem somit ein falsches 
(zu hohes) Schraubendrehmoment vorgaukeln.

Zieht man eine Schraube ohne Fett an, ensteht so der Eindruck,
eine erhöhten Schraubendrehmoments. Dies hat vielmals zur
Folge, dass die Gewinde in den Kurbeln herausgerissen werden.

*Also Fetten heißt die Devise !*
Grüße

1) 
Wie bspw. an Gasflaschen, wo das tödlich sein kann.
Warum? weil ein evtl. austretendes Gas mit dem Fett reagiert,
und es zur Entzündung mit nachfolgender Explosion desselben 
kommen kann.


----------



## syscoblah (3. Juni 2013)

LOL..Gewinde fetten. Aba klaa doch.
" In speziellen Fällen wird davon abgeraten..." LOL


----------



## memphis35 (3. Juni 2013)

syscoblah schrieb:


> LOL..Gewinde fetten. Aba klaa doch.
> " In speziellen Fällen wird davon abgeraten..." LOL


Was für ein Zeugs hast den du genommen? Oder kannst dein Statement erleutern ?


----------



## syscoblah (3. Juni 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Was für ein Zeugs hast den du genommen? Oder kannst dein Statement erleutern ?



Meine Erheiterung bezog sich auf das sehr abenteuerliche statement "...allen Gewinden gilt das A und O= einfetten". Vor allem die angebliche Allgemeingültigkeit ist lustig. Ist natürlich sehr ...äh...eigentümlich. So wie "..mal die Feile ölen, dann geht´s besser".

Prinzipiell ist einfach zu bedenken, wie Schraubverbindungen funktionieren. Wenn nun relevante Verbindungen gefettet werden sollen, dann ist das sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. 

Die stets hervorgebrachte "These" der Hobbyschrauber, dass man Gewinde und Schrauben fetten soll, da sonst der "Drehmomentschlüssel zu früh anschlägt" ist absurd. Denn in dem Fall hätten wir bereits schadhafte Teile, die wieder verwendet werden sollen. Diese Teile müssten dann getauscht oder instand gesetzt werden (Drahtbürste ;-)

Gefettet wird zumeist um Korrosion vorzubeugen. Nicht um die Leichtläufigkeit zu gewährleisten. Wenn also gefettet wird, dann geschieht dies mit _kleinsten_ Mengen an Schmiermittel.

Ich nehm dafür Kupferpaste (etwas Fett aus der Presse geht auch..._etwas_). Allerdings ist CU-Paste bei Alu problematisch. Aluschrauben/Verbindungen dahingegen öle ich leicht ein (Korrosion bei Alu=problem wg. Verbindungsfestigkeit). 

Selbstanziehende Teile wie Kurbellager und Pedale können/sollen natürlich gefettet/geschmiert werden. Hab dafür Sprühfett oder eben - wenn es alle ist - die bewährte CU-Paste.

Für feine Gewinde dann Sprühöle wegen der Viskosität (hochviskose Fette aus dem Industriebereich im Gewindegang sind nicht sinnvoll, vor allem da diese zumeist unter dem Motto "viel hilft viel" auf die Gewinde angebracht werden - das ist ein Trugschluss in dem Bereich).

Einige Schraubverbindungen dahingegen dürfen nicht/sollten nicht gefettet weden. Dies bezieht sich auf jene, auf welchen Schraubsicherungspaste (Loctite und Konsorten) angebracht wurde.

Wenn jemand ein gutes "Anti-Korrosions"-und Schutzöl haben möchte, dann kann ich Fluidfilm empfehlen. Kommt aus dem maritimen Bereich und wird auch beim Kfz/Oldtimer/Restaurationsbereich verwendet. Ist ein Kriechöl, das sich überall hinbewegt (Kapillarwirkung). Nur interessant, wenn es schon mal zur Hand ist; extra anschaffen für den Fahrrad-Bereich muss nicht sein (ist trotzdem interessant )

ps: WD40 und Konsorten sind keine Schmieröle.

Nochwas: die obigen Angaben beruhen auf meinen Erfahrungen und Wissenstand. Sie sind ohne Gewähr und ich bin gern bereit neues zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Juni 2013)

syscoblah schrieb:


> *Selbstanziehende* Teile wie Kurbellager und *Pedale* können/sollen natürlich gefettet/geschmiert werden.


Schon mal über die Drehrichtung des Pedals auf der Achse und die Drehrichtung des Pedealgewindes  nachgedacht? 
Ich bis vor einiger Zeit auch nicht. Ist aber sehr interessant. Das Pedal dreht beim Treten nach vorn nicht in Richtung "Fest" sondern in Richtung "Lösen".


----------



## syscoblah (3. Juni 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Schon mal über die Drehrichtung des Pedals auf der Achse und die Drehrichtung des Pedealgewindes  nachgedacht?
> Ich bis vor einiger Zeit auch nicht. Ist aber sehr interessant. Das Pedal dreht beim Treten nach vorn nicht in Richtung "Fest" sondern in Richtung "Lösen".



Ja, _damn_ "§@$&%, stimmt. 

BSA ist rechte Seite: Linksgewinde (Öffnen=rechts). Linke Seite: Rechtsgewinde. Italienisch und Französich: Rechts auch Rechtsgewinde (und das auch "in der Regel"). Nun gut...wir haben meist BSA (die letzten 15 Jahre hab ich zumindest keinen mehr mit ital. Rahmen gehabt).

(sollte dennoch gefettet/geölt werden 

Bin wieder etwas schlauer..Juheeee


----------



## CONNEX8M (3. Juni 2013)

Unlaublich was aus einer Frage wird...

Nun, es gibt DIN und Herstellerspezifizsche Vorschriften was Drehmomente und deren Prüfeinrichtungen, sowie die Vorbereitung der Schraubverbindungen angeht (oelen, fetten, etc.)

Dito. entsprechende Werkzeuge wie Drehmomentschlüssel...

Um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen:

Nein, du brauchst nichts einfetten, da die Reibpaarung Stahl - Aluminium unkritisch ist, was das "Festfressen" angeht. Bei einer Titanachse wäre die angesprochene Montagepaste eine Alternative, alternativ geht NULON Trockenschmiermittel, weil bei diesem Schmiermittel keine Geländepecke hängen bleibt.

Wichtiger hier mal anzusprechen, wäre die absolute Sauberkeit der Montageteile, dann klappts auch beim Ein- u. Ausschrauben.

Note: In 45 Jahre ohne olen, fetten und Montagepastenverteilen kein Gewinde defekt, u/o, eines an einem Kurbelarm ausgerissen.

In disem Sinne


----------



## kandyman (3. Juni 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Schon mal über die Drehrichtung des Pedals auf der Achse und die Drehrichtung des Pedealgewindes  nachgedacht?
> Ich bis vor einiger Zeit auch nicht. Ist aber sehr interessant. Das Pedal dreht beim Treten nach vorn nicht in Richtung "Fest" sondern in Richtung "Lösen".



Pedale und Tretlager lösen sich nicht durch "Kugellagerreibung" - die überträgt nämlich zum Glück kein nennenswertes Drehmoment - sondern durch Taumelbewegung des Innen- im Aussengewinde. Dagegen sichern die unterschiedlichen Gewinderichtungen, und das sehr gut.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2013)

trotzdem ist mir schon ein Straitline Pedal aus einer HS geflogen. 
Bei einem Bekannten ein Wellgo aus einer Saint.
 Also kräftig anziehen ist schon wichtig. Und da hat sich eine Montagepaste (park Tools) super bewährt.
dann lassen sich die Pedale später besser lösen. Das ist bei Fett  oder trocken oft ein riesen Kraftakt.


----------



## zichl (4. Juni 2013)

Das liegt aber daran dass die geschmiedete Stahlachse der Pedale sich Plan im die Alukurbel frisst wenn man anzieht wie ein Schmied. Eine dünne Stahlunterlegscheibe schafft hier Abhilfe.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

bei einem leichtlaufenden Pedal hat kandyman recht



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> trotzdem ist mir schon ein Straitline Pedal aus einer HS geflogen.



das liegt daran, dass Straitline keine leichtlaufenden Pedale baut (it's not a bug, it's a feature) und daher das Drehmoment doch nennenswert wird. Straitline schreibt auch selbst, dass man die Pedale gut anziehen soll.

Ansonsten einfach ein beliebiges Fett rein um "festfressen" zu verhindern und gut ist. Ich nehm auch einfach, was gerade rumsteht, und hatte noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## tane (4. Juni 2013)

stahl+alu+salzwasser (winter)=gänzliche unlösbarkeit
"süß"wasser im gewinde braucht nur länger
(für die genauen: elektrochemische spannungsreihe/ganvanische korrosion/volumenszuwachs von alu aufs oxid/härte des oxids["korund"] - es gibt halbe bibliotheken zum thema...)
fragt mal die bootsfraktion,ungeeigneter materialpaarung sind da ganze flotten zum opfer gefallen
habe übrigens auch gute erfahrungen mit teflonbändern auf gewinden gemacht...
ohne-nix würde ich jedenfalls kein pedal montieren
(& bei >10 000km/jahr ist mir noch nie ein pedal locker geworden, & ich hab noch jedes stressless rausgekriegt)


----------



## KB-Miller (4. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> bei einem leichtlaufenden Pedal hat kandyman recht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung: Ein schwer laufendes SuperStar Components-Pedal hat sich bei mir auch schon einmal bei voller Fahrt von der Kurbel verabschiedet.
Sie Selbstsicherung durch die Gewinderichtung funktioniert nur bei wenig Reibung im Pedallager.


----------



## HavannaClub (4. Juni 2013)

Montage der Pedale..Loctite mittelfest 243 ( blau) ans Gewinde...fest ziehen...bei der Demontage der Pedale ...kurz mit dem Fön dran...und in der richtigen Richtung lösen.

Mit dieser Variante bemerkt man wenn die Lager im Pedalkörper schwer laufen bevor das ganze Pedal sich aus der Kurbelarm verabschieden möchte.

Und wenn ich lese " alle Gewinde sind zu fetten/ölen ausser Gasflaschenanschlüsse " muss ich bissle lächeln. In meinem Job verwende ich ausschliesslich "schwarze Schrauben" ab 10.8 aufwärts..diese werden mit einem bestimmten Drehmoment "kalt" angezogen und nur dadurch reissen die Schraubverbindung nicht bei ca. 500 °C und werden nicht locker bei -10°C . Fette und Öle wäre nach 10 Minuten bei 400-500 °C an den Schraubverbindungen verschwunden. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (4. Juni 2013)

Was auch wiederum eine von vielen Meinungen ist , den z.B. das Molykote p 37 ( speziell für Gewinde gegen Korrosion , Festbacken ect . ) ist bis 1400°C stabil .


----------



## HavannaClub (4. Juni 2013)

Korrision bei 1400°C ja..Werbung...kenne ich...solche Verkäufer laufen mir die Butze ein....gute Thermalöle halten 400°C aus.

Gruss


----------



## HavannaClub (4. Juni 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Was auch wiederum eine von vielen Meinungen ist , den z.B. das Molykote p 37 ( speziell für Gewinde gegen Korrosion , Festbacken ect . ) ist bis 1400°C stabil .



gehst du eine Wette ein...ich tue es...700° C kein Fett mehr auf der Schraube....2 Minuten...muss ich mich nicht anstrengen...Schraube rein...habe Messgeräte

verlierst du ...ich sage mal gebe mir das Geld 

Gruss


----------



## fone (5. Juni 2013)

pedal. bisserl 0815 fett. handfest anziehen. nach 2-3 jahren mit selbem kraftaufwand lösen. easy.


----------



## DarkGreen (5. Juni 2013)

ebenso.

Im übrigen oute ich mich auch als Leinöl Fan beim Einspeichen.

Ein paar wenige Stellen - insbesondere wo Vibrationen auftreten erfordern Schraubensicherung mittelfest - sich einfach danach richten das an der Schraube die man lose gedreht hat so nen Zeugs dran war - z.B. Bremsscheibe oder Canti-Bolzen.


----------



## DarkGreen (5. Juni 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Was auch wiederum eine von vielen Meinungen ist , den z.B. das Molykote p 37 ( speziell für Gewinde gegen Korrosion , Festbacken ect . ) ist bis 1400°C stabil .


 
ja und?

und selbst wenn dem so wäre, aber sich die Achse längst verflüssigt hat?

Wikipedia:

"Der Schmelzpunkt von Stahl kann je nach den Legierungsanteilen bis zu 1536 °C betragen."

sprich meist ist er niedriger


----------



## memphis35 (5. Juni 2013)

Und die Aluteile am Bike sind schon bei ca. 650°C zu einem Klumpen zerronnen , deshalb ist Titan ( Schmelzpunkt 1668 °C ) das Mittel zum Zweck. Und damit die Titanschraube im hellrot glühenden Stahl sich nicht verbackt ist entsprechendes Trennmittel nötig . Weshalb man auch Keramiklager beim Innenlager gerne verbaut um Trittfrquenzen > 5000 ohne Problem realisieren kann .


----------



## potsdamradler (5. Juni 2013)

So isses


----------



## DarkGreen (5. Juni 2013)

Jau und die Knie sind ohnehin schon lange vorher verdampft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor mit einem Fixie mit 180 den Großglockner runter


----------



## DarkGreen (5. Juni 2013)

ja Fixies find ich schon irgendwie krank, "Premium Rush" ist aber trotzdem oder grad deswegen nen echt super Film 

OOps, mich grad mit Potsdamradler überworfen


----------



## potsdamradler (5. Juni 2013)

Sag bloss, Du bist die Ameise die ich in's Glas gesperrt habe und gleich wieder am See aussetze.. Bist aber seehr leicht geworden  und winzig


----------



## DarkGreen (5. Juni 2013)

schön wärs, das mit dem leicht - Ok, das winzig hab ich mal besser überlesen


----------

